# Lüfter im Notebook leiser bekommen, aber wie?



## Gamer090 (6. Juli 2018)

*Lüfter im Notebook leiser bekommen, aber wie?*

Hi zusammen 

Vor ungefähr einem Monat habe ich mir das Lenovo Legion Y520 geholt und die Hardware ist ganz ok wenn auch nicht gerade das stärkste mit einem i5 (7. Gen) und einer 1050. Aber der Lüfter nervt, auch beim surfen ist der Lüfter hörbar. Ich habe hinten mal an den Seiten einen kleinen Stapel Notizzettel als Unterlage drunter gelegt. Aber trotzdem werden die Lüfter nicht leiser, bei anderen Notebooks geht das schon, mein Vater hat eins von HP und das hörst du beim surfen nicht! 

DIe Temperaturen werden vom Afterburner beim surfen mit 45°C GPU und 50°C CPU gemessen, eigentlich ganz ok auch wenn es besser geht. Da dachte ich, das ich im Afterburner die Lüfterlurve mal anpassen könnte aber es steht das die Grafikkarte dies nicht unterstützt.  

Ok dann eben der Grafiktreber, ähm... auch im Nvidiatreiber nix vorhanden um den GPU Lüfter anzupassen.  Das Notebook hat auch noch einen Intel HD Grafikchip verbaut aber auch dort finde ich keine Einstellungen zu den Lüftern. 

Tja, was jetzt? 

Kann ich die Lüfter gar nicht einstellen?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lüfter im Notebook leiser bekommen, aber wie?*

Hast du mal im BIOS geguckt? Wenn Lüfter direkt am Board angeschlossen sind, kann man da evtl was machen...


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lüfter im Notebook leiser bekommen, aber wie?*

Im BIOS gibt es keine Einträge zu den Lüftern


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lüfter im Notebook leiser bekommen, aber wie?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> DIe Temperaturen werden vom Afterburner beim surfen mit 45°C GPU und 50°C CPU gemessen, eigentlich ganz ok auch wenn es besser geht.


Was soll da besser gehen?
Die Temperaturen sind normal:
Test Lenovo Legion Y520 15IKBN (7700HQ, FHD, GTX 1050 Ti) Laptop - Notebookcheck.com Tests .

Mit den Winziglüftern kann man da nichts verbessern.
Mein CPU-Lüfter hat gefühlt den hundertfachen Luftdurchsatz.
Die schlecht konstruierten Lüfterblätter mit scharfen Kanten und nicht angepaßter Aerodynamik erzeugen eine hohe Verwirbelung bei hohen Drehzahlen und damit Krach.

Solange die Kiste nicht ausgeht ist alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lüfter im Notebook leiser bekommen, aber wie?*

Hohe Drehzahlen beim surfen?  Der wird noch deutlich lauter beim zocken und ohne Kopfhörer geht da nix mehr! Ich habe ihn kurz mal geöffnet und die Staubfilter waren recht sauberund hatten nur ein bisschen Staub aber die Lüfter die beide Nebeneinander sind!  waren voller Staub! Also der Filter bringt nix und die Lüfter sind wohl einfach nicht die besten 

Und einen anderen Kaufen und diesen Verkaufen lohnt sich nicht wirklich


----------



## gekipptesBit (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lüfter im Notebook leiser bekommen, aber wie?*

Du kannst in den Energiesparoptionen die Prozessorlast auf 60-80Prozent mal begrenzen.
Oder besser, mal von Höchstleistung auf Ausgeglichen oder Energiesparen einstellen. Dadurch werden verschiedene Prozessorauslastungen vorgegeben.


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lüfter im Notebook leiser bekommen, aber wie?*

Der ist schon auf Ausbalanciert eingestellt, ich meine ja den Lärm im Idle, also bei 10-20%.


----------



## gekipptesBit (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lüfter im Notebook leiser bekommen, aber wie?*

Schon mal beim Programm "Lenovo Nerve Sense" bei Extrem Cooling was verändert?


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lüfter im Notebook leiser bekommen, aber wie?*

Der ist aus, wenn der an ist dann wird der fast so laut wie ein Flugzeug  Habe es mal getestet aber ist wirklich nur was für ein paar Sekunden wenn die Hardware sehr heiss wird, nicht für den Dauerbetrieb geeignet.


----------



## gekipptesBit (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lüfter im Notebook leiser bekommen, aber wie?*

Dann vielleicht mal diese Doppellüfterkassette mal abbauen und drunter Schaumstoff, Moosgummi oder Filzgleiterpunkte unterlegen zum Geräuschdämmen.


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lüfter im Notebook leiser bekommen, aber wie?*

Mal sehen was ich da machen kann, hätte ein paar Sachen aus Moosgummi da aus einem Gehäusedämmungsset. Muss mir aber erstmal anschauen wie ich es auseinander nehme, so ganz einfach ist das nicht.


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lüfter im Notebook leiser bekommen, aber wie?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Muss mir aber erstmal anschauen wie ich es auseinander nehme, so ganz einfach ist das nicht.


Na die Lenovos gehen meistens noch.
Hier eine Anleitung:
YouTube.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lüfter im Notebook leiser bekommen, aber wie?*

Wahrscheinlich ist die langsamste stufe immer noch zu schnell. Eventuell gibt es im Bios auch eine Einstellung den Lüfter im Idle zu deaktivieren.


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lüfter im Notebook leiser bekommen, aber wie?*

Es gibt im BIOS keine Lüftereinstellungen  Ich kann ja mal ein paar Fotos davon machen, es ist das umfangloseste BIOS das ich je gesehen habe, da hat man das Gefühl die hälfte fehlt 

Wo genau soll ich eigentlich unter den Lüftern die Moosgummidinger anbringen?

EDIT: Hier die Bilder des BIOS:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gekipptesBit (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lüfter im Notebook leiser bekommen, aber wie?*

Auf dem 2.Bios-Bild ist Intel Virtual Technologie deaktiviert, mal versuchen ob aktiviert was ändern könnte. Ich meine etwas unter die Lüfterkassette zu kleben, also die gesammte ausgebaute Kassette nur minimal zwischen der Tastaturunterseite 4-6 Filzgleiter z.B., oder ein dünner Schaumstoff z.B. Türdichtungsrolle in 1-2cm-Bahnen. Vielleicht mußt du auch nachschauen ob die Unterseite selbst Resonanzen verursachen könnte(sie mal ablassen im laufenden Betrieb), und sie auch an der Lüfterkassette zu dämmen obenauf. Sogleich würde ich testen die Lüfterkassette lose ohne Befestigung mal mit Tesa fixieren, in wiefern Geräusche entstehen und es doch eben der Luftstrom selbst es verursacht.


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lüfter im Notebook leiser bekommen, aber wie?*

Das Problem sind die schlecht ausgeformten Lüfterblätter mit scharfen Kanten.
Weshalb die Notebooklüfter immer noch mit Radiallüftern laufen und nicht mit Diagonallüftern laufen, wissen nur die Hersteller.

Und zu klein sind die Lüfter auch.
Wenn du den Laptop kälter und leiser haben willst könnte ein Unterstellüfter helfen, dann drehen die internen Lüfter auch nicht so hoch:
RaidSonic Icy Box Notebook-Kühler 17" ab €' '23,90 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland,
Thermaltake Massive23 LX Notebook-Kühler ab €' '24,50 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland,
Thermaltake Massive 14² Notebook-Kühler ab €' '43,99 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland,
Stands & Kühler mit Typ: Notebook-Kühler Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland.

Und wie immer: je größer der Lüfter, desto leiser ist er (bei guter Konstruktion).


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lüfter im Notebook leiser bekommen, aber wie?*



gekipptesBit schrieb:


> Auf dem 2.Bios-Bild ist Intel Virtual Technologie deaktiviert, mal versuchen ob aktiviert was ändern könnte. Ich meine etwas unter die Lüfterkassette zu kleben, also die gesammte ausgebaute Kassette nur minimal zwischen der Tastaturunterseite 4-6 Filzgleiter z.B., oder ein dünner Schaumstoff z.B. Türdichtungsrolle in 1-2cm-Bahnen. Vielleicht mußt du auch nachschauen ob die Unterseite selbst Resonanzen verursachen könnte(sie mal ablassen im laufenden Betrieb), und sie auch an der Lüfterkassette zu dämmen obenauf. Sogleich würde ich testen die Lüfterkassette lose ohne Befestigung mal mit Tesa fixieren, in wiefern Geräusche entstehen und es doch eben der Luftstrom selbst es verursacht.


Kann ich mal aktivieren, Vibrationen spüre ich so nicht aber muss es mal testen wenn es offen ist. Ok gut werde mich mal Heute Abend darum kümmern die Dinger drunter zu kleben.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das Problem sind die schlecht ausgeformten Lüfterblätter mit scharfen Kanten.
> Weshalb die Notebooklüfter immer noch mit Radiallüftern laufen und nicht mit Diagonallüftern laufen, wissen nur die Hersteller.
> 
> Und zu klein sind die Lüfter auch.
> ...



An sowas dachte ich auch schon, aber hirr gibt es ein Problem mit dem Akku, nach 3,5h Surfen ist der Leer! Habe nur die Tastatureleuchtung auf Schwach an und eine externe Maus aber der Akku ist zu schwach um noch mehr aufzunehmen da kann ich gleich die ganze Zeit an der Steckdose spielen!


----------



## DKK007 (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lüfter im Notebook leiser bekommen, aber wie?*

Zum Spielen ist die Steckdose zu empfehlen um den Akku nicht unnötig zu belasten. Wenn möglich den Akku dann sogar ausbauen, da ihm die Wärme die bei hoher Last entsteht schadet.


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lüfter im Notebook leiser bekommen, aber wie?*

Beim Zocken ist auch meistens das Kabel drin, ich habe die 3,5h beim Surfen gemeint  

Ich habe das Notebook mal ohne Abdeckung gestartet und man hört nur noch die Lüfter laufen, zwar viel zu schnell bzw sie dürften auch langsamer laufen und die Hardware wäre immer noch kühl genug, aber man hört das Nebengeräusch das vermutlich von den Vibrationen kommt ncht mehr.
Auf der Lüfterkassete hat Lenovo bereits ein bisschen Schaumstoff geklebt, aber ist etwas wenig und hilft nicht viel. Der Lärm kommt aber definitiv nicht von der Festplatte, die schaltet sich nach 10min ohne Nutzung aus, dann läuft nur die SSD, sondern es kommt definitiv von den Lüftern.

Ich habe noch beobachtet wie die Lüfter beim starten reagieren als die Abdeckung nicht dran war und konnte nichts falsches erkennen, die Lüfter drehen schln rund und nicht Oval. Beim anfassen der Lüfterkassette habe ich auch keine Vibrationen gespürt, die müssen also sehr Schwach sein aber Stark genug für den Lärm.

Die Moosgummi hatte ich mal auf der Lüfterkassette geklebt und mit Abdeckung gestartet, kein Unterschied. Kann aber auch daran liegen dass das Moosgummi sehr klein ist, aber ich will jetzt auch nicht die ganze Lüfterkassette mit Moosgummi überkleben.


----------



## HighEnd111 (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lüfter im Notebook leiser bekommen, aber wie?*

Das Geräusch kann auch durch die Luftschlitze im Boden oder die Staubfilter entstehen. Je mehr Hindernisse der Luft im Weg sind, desto mehr gerät sie in Schwingung. Schall ist nichts anderes als schwingende Luft. Hält man z.B. ein Lüftergitter oder Lochblech direkt vor einen normalen Desktop-Lüfter, hört der sich wesentlich lauter an, besonders dann, wenn das Gitter auf der Ansaugseite platziert wird.

Probier es mal ohne Staubfilter, wenn die ohnehin nichts bringen. Einfach mal raus holen und den Laptop ohne Filter wieder zusammensetzen. Bin mal gespannt, wie sich das auswirkt.


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lüfter im Notebook leiser bekommen, aber wie?*

Geht nicht, der ist fest genietet


----------



## HighEnd111 (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lüfter im Notebook leiser bekommen, aber wie?*

und wie reinigt man den dann?


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lüfter im Notebook leiser bekommen, aber wie?*

In dem du die Abeckung des Gehäuses abnimmst, er ist am Gehäuse befestigt 

EDIT: Jetzt gerade bemerkt, beim starten war er ganz leise bis ich mich angemeldet hatte, dann dreht er etwas auf und jetzt nach einer stunde um Netz, dreht er auf das nervie Niveau und man hört ihn deutlich! Die Festplatte ist aus aber die ist leiser als die Lüfter!  

Gibt es denn sonst keine Möglichkeit da was zu ändern? 

- BIOS Einstellung nicht möglich
- Afterburner kann auch nicht einstellen
- Moosgummi hat nichts gebracht
- Ohne Abdeckung gehts aber ist zu gefährlich für den Alltag
- Zaubern geht auch nicht! 

Was bleibt mir übrig?


----------



## gekipptesBit (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lüfter im Notebook leiser bekommen, aber wie?*

Klingt jetzt verrückt.
Dreh mal die Lüfterkassette rum.
Lass aber einen Spalt von 1-2mm minimal dann.
Einen Versuch ist es wert. Die Unterseite hat ja dieses Luftgitter fest verbaut.
Normal kenn ich das von meinem alten Läppi das er die Luft indirekt anzieht an anderer Stelle.
Der Luftstrom muß über die Hälfte des Läppi zurücklegen, ist also bedeckt.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lüfter im Notebook leiser bekommen, aber wie?*

Du meinst die Lüfterkassette auf den Kopf stellen und so einbauen? 

Habe hier mal ein video gefunden wie ungefähr es bei mir klingt, nur ist es bei mir nicht ganz so stark.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dDaN9-CNpBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lüfter im Notebook leiser bekommen, aber wie?*

Die billigen Lenovos sind allgemein teilweise sehr Laut. War bei dem G-Modell von meinem Bruder aus so.
Merkt man halt, das Lenovo da im Vergleich zu den Thinkpads sehr billig baut.

Der neue Inspiron mir Ryzen ist im Idle fast lautlos und dreht erst bei 80°C auf.
War jetzt allerdings auch schon auf Garantie eingeschickt, weil nach 4 Wochen sich die Seagate HDD verabschiedet hatte.


----------



## gekipptesBit (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lüfter im Notebook leiser bekommen, aber wie?*

Die Lüfterkassette zur Tastaturrückseite umdrehen.
Die rechte Lüfterseite dürfte eine kürzere Rundung vorweisen wie die linke und sollte daher an der Platine passen.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lüfter im Notebook leiser bekommen, aber wie?*

Gegen sowas hat sich Lenovo was ausgedacht, ohne das ich dieses Teil wegreisse geht es nicht aber dadurch kriege ich gleich Probleme mit der Garantie und bei einem Neugerät möchte ich das nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe auch langsam keine Lust mehr das DIng zu öffnen, ich kenne das Innenleben diese Notebook besser als das meines vorherigen PCs 

EDIT :





DKK007 schrieb:


> Der neue Inspiron mir Ryzen ist im Idle fast lautlos und dreht erst bei 80°C auf.
> War jetzt allerdings auch schon auf Garantie eingeschickt, weil nach 4 Wochen sich die Seagate HDD verabschiedet hatte.



Meinst du die mit dem R5 2500U? Bin mir da nicht so sicher ob der was taugt zum zocken, sind zwar deutlich günstiger und Sparsamer beim Akkuverbrauch, aber auch nachdem ich ein paar Benchmarks angeschaut habe, bin ich mir unsicher. Ich kann zwar schon in Mittleren Einstellungen zocken, aber ich muss erstmal schauen bei Steam was die Spiele so an Leistung fressen.

@Alle, Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, werde aber wahrscheinlich diesen hier verkaufen und einen kaufen der leiser ist, falls ihn mir jemand abkauft. Weil die Leute wollen einen Grund weshalb ich ihn nach so kurzer Zeit verkaufe


----------



## gekipptesBit (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lüfter im Notebook leiser bekommen, aber wie?*

Das ist ein Weichplastikabdeckung wo mit doppelseitigem Klebeband befestigt ist. Daneben unter der Blechverkleidung sollten die Speicherplätze für das Ram sein, da ist nur einer verbaut. In anderen Bildern bzw. Videos von deinem Innenleben des Lappis ist diese Dreiecksabdeckung schon weg, dient nur zum Anschauen jetzt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lüfter im Notebook leiser bekommen, aber wie?*



gekipptesBit schrieb:


> Die Lüfterkassette zur Tastaturrückseite umdrehen..


Das ist doch konstruktionsbedingt gar nicht möglich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie soll man denn die Lüfter dann befestigen?

Die Schraubenschächte sind eingelassen, so daß man sie von der anderen Seite nur mit überlangen Schrauben befestigen könnte.
Ob dann noch der Deckel drauf geht ohne Spannung ist die zweite Frage.



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Was bleibt mir übrig?


Nicht viel.
Wenn Du keine anderen Lüfter einsetzen kannst (die Einzellüfter kann man meist nach kurzer Löterei tauschen) bleibt nur eine Schalldämmung mit Schaumstoffvorlage vor den Rotoren.

Die Kühlung wird damit aber noch schlechter.

Wenn die Garantie abgelaufen ist, könnte man die Wärmeleitpaste durch Flüssigmetall ersetzen, das brint ein paar Grad weniger mit geringerem Lüftereinsatz.

Da muß man aber extrem sauber arbeiten, da im Laptop die Chips oft verlötet (Chipsatz) sind und kleinste Metallteichen der Liqiud Metal Paste einen Kurzschluß verursachen können.

Sehr genaues Abkleben ist da Pflicht.
Lieber zu viel abkleben, als zu wenig.

Und beim Auftragen immer extrem wenig Metall verwenden, lange gut verspachteln (alte Bankkarte oder sehr gerader Plastespachtel) und nur bei Bedarf etwas nachgeben.

Dann kann man die Drehzahlen der Lüfter etwas senken.

Das BIOS könnte man mal erneuern, aktuell ist Version 4KCN43WW:
https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/de/de/...ks/legion-series/legion-y520-15ikbn/downloads.

Vielleicht hat Lenovo ja Mitleid mit seinen Kunden.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lüfter im Notebook leiser bekommen, aber wie?*

Die Garantie ist nicht abgelaufen das Noteboook ist erst 1-2 Monate alt  Die Drezhahlen der Lüfter kann ich nicht senken, habe es schon wie in mehreren Beiträgen geschrieben, gesagt das es nicht möglich ist. Die Lüfter werde nicht mal erkannt vim Afterbruner oder HW Monitor.  

Weshalb soll ich ein BIOS Update machen das Update nix verbessert was ich gebrauchen kann?


----------



## gekipptesBit (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lüfter im Notebook leiser bekommen, aber wie?*

Es geht zwar nicht mehr zu verschrauben. Aber passen müsste die Lüfterkassette dann trotzdem, wenn auch nur mit Klebeband fixiert.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lüfter im Notebook leiser bekommen, aber wie?*

Mit Klebeband? Nein Danke dann lasse ich es lieber, trotzdem Danke für den tipp.


----------



## HighEnd111 (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lüfter im Notebook leiser bekommen, aber wie?*

Speedfan erkennt auch nix?


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lüfter im Notebook leiser bekommen, aber wie?*



HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Speedfan erkennt auch nix?



Leider nicht  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Lüfter im Notebook leiser bekommen, aber wie?*



> Die Garantie ist nicht abgelaufen das Noteboook ist erst 1-2 Monate alt


 Dann würde ich hardwaremäßig nichts unternehmen. 


> Weshalb soll ich ein BIOS Update machen das Update nix verbessert was ich gebrauchen kann?


 Wenn Du meinst ... .
Bei vielen Boards steht die Lüftersteuerung im BIOS.


gekipptesBit schrieb:


> Aber passen müsste die Lüfterkassette dann trotzdem, wenn auch nur mit Klebeband fixiert.


Kannst Du mal bitte diesen gefährlichen Kinderkram unterlassen, der nach drei Tagen wieder abfällt?


----------

